# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  Cắt tóc gội đầu Nam/nữ ở đâu phê nhất tại Hà Nội

## odvwnrflxqcs

*Cắt tóc gội đầu Nam/nữ ở đâu phê nhất tại Hà Nội?*

*Quý khách hàng thường rất mong muốn tìm một địa chỉ quen thuộc để GỘI ĐẦU THƯ GIÃN và chăm sóc cho mái tóc của mình, nhưng điều đó thực sự không dễ dàng*

Nếu bạn đã từng đi các tiệm tóc, đặc diểm ấn tượng đầu tiên và lâu dài nhất đó là chất lượng GỘI ĐẦU. Không dễ để có tiệm nào làm chúng ta hài lòng. Nhưng với LA BELLA HAIR thì lại khác, quý vị có thể thay đổi ngay quan niệm này ngay khi đến trải nghiệm đó nhé.

Với đội ngũ nhân sự trẻ trung, xinh xắn, nhẹ nhàng được đào tạo và tôi luyện kỹ càng, LA BELLA được đánh giá là 01 trong những Viện tạo mẫu tóc hoạt động bài bản nhất, chuyên nghiệp nhất tại Hà Nội hiện nay.

Không gian đẳng cấp 5 sao vô cùng sang trọng quý phái theo phong cách tân cổ điển, giường gội cao cấp êm ái, âm nhạc du dương quyến rũ tại LA BELLA sẽ làm xiêu lòng bất kỳ khách hàng nào dù khó tính nhất.

Mặc dù vậy nhưng giá cả thực sự quá bất ngờ, chỉ với 70k, quý khách đã hoàn toàn toại nguyện với dịch vụ GỘI ĐẦU có 1 0 2 tại LA BELLA. Tôn chỉ của chúng tôi là giúp Khách hàng trải nghiệm cuộc sống được phong phú hơn, ý nghĩa hơn.

Nếu quý khách chưa 1 lần trải nghiệm thì thực sự cuộc sống còn đang thiếu đi sự tận hưởng cho dù đơn giản nhất. Vì số lượng KH rất đông nên Quý khách có nhu cầu vui lòng điện thoại book chỗ để được đón tiếp chu đáo nhất ah

Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách hàng!

LA BELLA HAIR SALON - 66 Yên Lãng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội - Hotline: 0888 001818/02473 038038

----------

